# Questions regarding PS5



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

Is it possible to remove games from the UI without deleting them? I only want them to stay in the library.

Is it possible to prevent the PS4 versions from being downloaded after upgrading to the PS5 ones every time one inserts a PS4 game disc?

How can one know the games he unfollowed so that the user can refollow them? Also, after unfollowing a game, will the user stop getting notifications about recent or soon to be released DLC?

How can one create folders on the UI to add games? One could do it for PSN games in the PS3 and PS4 and for physical games in the PS4.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 11, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Is it possible to remove a played game from the UI without deleting it (I only want it to stay on the game library)?
> 
> Is it possible to prevent the PS4 version of the game to be downloaded (I only want the PS5 version)?
> 
> Is it possible to prevent the control center notifications regarding game content from showing up, and if so, will one not have access to the game's future DLC, updates, etc.?


iirc, removing a game is sorta possible, I think the newest update allows you to select games for the home menu.  they'll stay there as long as you have that enabled for the game.

generally speaking, at least as per my experience, the ps5 game is usually the one downloaded when there's more than one version.  no idea why it's downloading the ps4 version for you.

you can disable some notifications like in the notifications section or news and whatnot by unfollowing a game (in system settings), but there are some notifications you can't remove.  they're generated by the game itself.  sony calls them cards iirc.  I know, it's annoying that they're in your face when you come back from rest mode.  I wish they'd make an update where you could disable them or at least hide them inside a menu or something.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 11, 2022)

I just checked.  you can disable some cards for mature games, they're actually hidden then and only then.  also, yep, you can put the games you want on the home screen just as I thought:

this is from the changelog on the playstation website for 4.51:

Now you can keep the games or apps you choose on your home screen.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> iirc, removing a game is sorta possible, I think the newest update allows you to select games for the home menu.  they'll stay there as long as you have that enabled for the game.
> 
> generally speaking, at least as per my experience, the ps5 game is usually the one downloaded when there's more than one version.  no idea why it's downloading the ps4 version for you.
> 
> you can disable some notifications like in the notifications section or news and whatnot by unfollowing a game (in system settings), but there are some notifications you can't remove.  they're generated by the game itself.  sony calls them cards iirc.  I know, it's annoying that they're in your face when you come back from rest mode.  I wish they'd make an update where you could disable them or at least hide them inside a menu or something.



Can you tell me how to remove them?

According to what I searched, lots of users are complaining about the PS4 version being downloaded and installed when the PS5 is available.

But if I unfollow them will I still be offered DLC? This is especially important regarding bought games whose DLC were included but weren't available by then and I may forget I had the right to them or even forget about them at all. Regarding the cards notifications, it sucks, then.



godreborn said:


> I just checked.  you can disable some cards for mature games, they're actually hidden then and only then.  also, yep, you can put the games you want on the home screen just as I thought:
> 
> this is from the changelog on the playstation website for 4.51:
> 
> Now you can keep the games or apps you choose on your home screen.



What's hidden, the setting to disable them? It's weird only being able to disable some cards for mature games instead of all cards for both mature and non-mature games.

I already installed the latest OFW. Then I have to learn how to do it.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 11, 2022)

it downloading the ps4 version instead of the ps5 one actually is a known issue.  sony had fixed it, but it's crept up again.  you'll just have to wait until sony corrects it.  as for the cards, I don't know if unfollowing will remove the dlc notifications or not.  the trophy and story cards I know will still be there, so I'm not sure.  you can put all ten things on your home menu that you want, that will delete the item from the home menu.  not sure what would happen if you undid keeping them on the home menu, whether it would be back.  I read the changelog shortly after 4.51 came out, but I haven't tried this feature.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it downloading the ps4 version instead of the ps5 one actually is a known issue.  sony had fixed it, but it's crept up again.  you'll just have to wait until sony corrects it.  as for the cards, I don't know if unfollowing will remove the dlc notifications or not.  the trophy and story cards I know will still be there, so I'm not sure.  you can put all ten things on your home menu that you want, that will delete the item from the home menu.  not sure what would happen if you undid keeping them on the home menu, whether it would be back.  I read the changelog shortly after 4.51 came out, but I haven't tried this feature.



Sorry, I didn't understand. Can I simply remove the game I don't want from the UI without deleting it, like clicking on it and choose a "remove" setting or something like it?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 11, 2022)

that specifically, no.  what I suggested was an alternative.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 11, 2022)

can't have folders unfortunately, don't know why.  what that's called is sort priority.  it's part of the database, on the ps4 at least, everything that can move has a sort priority of 100.  the last games loaded are sorted first based on that.  I'm assuming it works the same way on the ps5, because why change it?  I don't know if rebuilding the database would affect it in anyway, but that's one of the databases it would be rebuilding.  you can force stuff to be absent or stuck in a location, but the problem is that the ps4 at least becomes sluggish when you do that, and the browser becomes very unstable.  I'm sure something similar would be true of the ps5, but sony obviously has solved that problem with 4.51 considering you may make icons stuck on the home menu.  it's most likely modifying the sort priority or there's possibly a new category in the app.db.  I'm willing to be that file exists on the ps5, since the same lead engineer who did the ps4 and vita also did the ps5, and both of those systems contain the file.  it makes the database look simple and clean unlike the disaster that is the ps3's.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> that specifically, no.  what I suggested was an alternative.



According to the changelog: "

Now you can keep the games or apps you choose on your home screen.

Shouldn't it be as straitforward as I was saying to remove a game from the UI?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 11, 2022)

that I don't know.  as I said, I haven't tried the feature.  maybe see if there's an option using the options button on the controller.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> can't have folders unfortunately, don't know why.  what that's called is sort priority.  it's part of the database, on the ps4 at least, everything that can move has a sort priority of 100.  the last games loaded are sorted first based on that.  I'm assuming it works the same way on the ps5, because why change it?  I don't know if rebuilding the database would affect it in anyway, but that's one of the databases it would be rebuilding.  you can force stuff to be absent or stuck in a location, but the problem is that the ps4 at least becomes sluggish when you do that, and the browser becomes very unstable.  I'm sure something similar would be true of the ps5, but sony obviously has solved that problem with 4.51 considering you may make icons stuck on the home menu.  it's most likely modifying the sort priority or there's possibly a new category in the app.db.  I'm willing to be that file exists on the ps5, since the same lead engineer who did the ps4 and vita also did the ps5, and both of those systems contain the file.  it makes the database look simple and clean unlike the disaster that is the ps3's.



I don't think folders have to do with this question since I wouldn't want them to be inside them but to be away from all places (excluding the game library).


----------



## godreborn (Apr 11, 2022)

there's a way to hide them on the ps4, but it also carries issues.  there's no way to do it officially on either the ps4 or the ps5, and I doubt there ever will be.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> there's a way to hide them on the ps4, but it also carries issues.  there's no way to do it officially on either the ps4 or the ps5, and I doubt there ever will be.



I tried the new "Keep in Home" setting on the PS5 and it did nothing. It's disabled for each game by default and the games still show up on it, which doesn't make sense. I enabled it and they still showed up there. Anyway, regarding PS4 games played on the PS5, it doesn't make sense one isn't able to create folders to add them (as well as PS5 games). On the PS4 I added PS4 games on the external HDD to two different folders.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Apr 12, 2022)

Sounds like you're worrying way too much about the home screen. Do you really spend THAT much time looking at it to be this concerned? Just pick a game and play it already. Stop staring at the home screen for a half hour first. It's really irrelevant. Also, remember it took three years before the PS4 received folder support.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 12, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Sounds like you're worrying way too much about the home screen. Do you really spend THAT much time looking at it to be this concerned? Just pick a game and play it already. Stop staring at the home screen for a half hour first. It's really irrelevant. Also, remember it took three years before the PS4 received folder support.



It's just that it's very annoying. And? The PS5 should have folder support right away, just like the PS4.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Apr 12, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> It's just that it's very annoying. And? The PS5 should have folder support right away, just like the PS4.



The PS4 didn't have folder support right away. Neither did Switch, neither did 3DS, neither did...

I get it's annoying and it's fine to be annoyed. What I'm saying is just don't let it bother you as much. It's so trivial. Just fire up a game when you boot the PS5 and put it out of your mind.  For me it's similar to people always wanting themes for Switch, Xbox, PS5. The things have so many tiles and whatnot covering up the entire screen that imo themes are pointless. Can't even see the background images with all the tiles. Plus, the amount of time spent in the home screen and menus is so small that I don't really care. I turn on my systems to play a game, not stare at a theme or home screen layout.


----------



## Windows_10_User (May 6, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> The PS4 didn't have folder support right away. Neither did Switch, neither did 3DS, neither did...
> 
> I get it's annoying and it's fine to be annoyed. What I'm saying is just don't let it bother you as much. It's so trivial. Just fire up a game when you boot the PS5 and put it out of your mind.  For me it's similar to people always wanting themes for Switch, Xbox, PS5. The things have so many tiles and whatnot covering up the entire screen that imo themes are pointless. Can't even see the background images with all the tiles. Plus, the amount of time spent in the home screen and menus is so small that I don't really care. I turn on my systems to play a game, not stare at a theme or home screen layout.



Do you know how to get rid of the "Gameplay recording paused" notification on the PS5?


----------



## Stone_Wings (May 6, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Do you know how to get rid of the "Gameplay recording paused" notification on the PS5?



Unfortunately I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Windows_10_User (May 10, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Unfortunately I don't think it's possible.



I know it's OT but is it normal to have a PS4 game whose back cover has only the Germany flag on both audio and text but when playing the game on my PS5 it's actually in english?


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> I know it's OT but is it normal to have a PS4 game whose back cover has only the Germany flag on both audio and text but when playing the game on my PS5 it's actually in english?


Probably English is the default language based on your system menu.  It may not need to say that it includes English.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

Is it possible to remove games from the UI without deleting them? I only want them to stay in the library.

Is it possible to prevent the PS4 versions from being downloaded after upgrading to the PS5 ones every time one inserts a PS4 game disc?

How can one know the games he unfollowed so that the user can refollow them? Also, after unfollowing a game, will the user stop getting notifications about recent or soon to be released DLC?

How can one create folders on the UI to add games? One could do it for PSN games in the PS3 and PS4 and for physical games in the PS4.


----------



## Windows_10_User (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Probably English is the default language based on your system menu.  It may not need to say that it includes English.



My PS5 is in portuguese.


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> My PS5 is in portuguese.


It may not have that language.


----------



## Windows_10_User (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> It may not have that language.



So, in that case, it always use the english language?


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Probably not if the language is set to German.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Jul 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Probably English is the default language based on your system menu.  It may not need to say that it includes English.



So, do all european PS4 (and PS, PS2, PS3, PS5, PSP and PS Vita) games include english?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 22, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> My system menu is in portuguese. So, do all european PS4 (and PS, PS2, PS3, PS5, PSP and PS Vita) games include english?


I don't know.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't know.



Do you know how to refollow unfollowed games?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 26, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Do you know how to refollow unfollowed games?


Yes, you have to click the three dots next to load or copy game.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Yes, you have to click the three dots next to load or copy game.



But the games aren't even showing up on the list.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 26, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> But the games aren't even showing up on the list.


?  I'm talking about the three dots when you go to game's page or launch the game.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> ?  I'm talking about the three dots when you go to game's page or launch the game.



These games aren't even on the main menu so I can't launch them. What games' page? I'm talking about those game cards which show up on the Home menu and that may announce new DLC.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 26, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> These games aren't even on the main menu so I can't launch them. What games' page? I'm talking about those game cards which show up on the Home menu and that may announce new DLC.


That's what I'm talking about.  The page on psn.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> That's what I'm talking about.  The page on psn.



But the unfollowed games don't show up there, only the followed ones where one can click to unfollow them (like I did and now it might be better to recover them). Anyway, even if I refollow them, will I recover the DLC info? How can I know if games have DLC without accessing each game on PSN?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 26, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> But the unfollowed games don't show up there, only the followed ones where one can click to unfollow them (like I did and now it might be better to recover them). Anyway, even if I refollow them, will I recover the DLC info? How can I know if games have DLC without accessing each game on PSN?


Are you talking about save data and app settings?


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Are you talking about save data and app settings?



I'm talking about the game cards which show up after you press the PS button which may talk about new DLC.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 26, 2022)

I know.  you need to press the three dots next to each game you want to follow.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I know.  you need to press the three dots next to each game you want to follow.



But the unfollowed games don't show up there, like I said.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 26, 2022)

I just tested it, they do.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I just tested it, they do.



Ok, I'll test later and tell you the results. Anyway, how can one know if a game has DLC without accessing PSN and looking for it?


----------



## xoINARIox (Aug 26, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Anyway, how can one know if a game has DLC without accessing PSN and looking for it?



Why on earth do you need a method to watch DLC without accessing PSN?

You can just go to :
https://store.playstation.com

Or just use google search.........


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

Is it possible to remove games from the UI without deleting them? I only want them to stay in the library.

Is it possible to prevent the PS4 versions from being downloaded after upgrading to the PS5 ones every time one inserts a PS4 game disc?

How can one know the games he unfollowed so that the user can refollow them? Also, after unfollowing a game, will the user stop getting notifications about recent or soon to be released DLC?

How can one create folders on the UI to add games? One could do it for PSN games in the PS3 and PS4 and for physical games in the PS4.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 26, 2022)

xoINARIox said:


> Why on earth do you need a method to watch DLC without accessing PSN?
> 
> You can just go to :
> https://store.playstation.com
> ...



Because it takes some time to search for it. 

But I already went to PSN and used Goofle search every time I wanted to know if a game has DLC.


----------



## xoINARIox (Aug 26, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Because it takes some time to search for it.


You just type the game title into the search bar and then scroll down to downloadable content......I would say it's pretty quick


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 26, 2022)

xoINARIox said:


> You just type the game title into the search bar and then scroll down to downloadable content......I would say it's pretty quick



Not for me, especially on the PS5, not to mention I'd have to do it more than once because a new DLC might be released.


----------



## xoINARIox (Aug 26, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Not for me, especially on the PS5, not to mention I'd have to do it more than once because a new DLC might be released.


And what do you expect from us now as a solution.........?
Seriously, if you would think about it for even a second you would realize how unnecessary this question actually is.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 26, 2022)

xoINARIox said:


> And what do you expect from us now as a solution.........?
> Seriously, if you would think about it for even a second you would realize how unnecessary this question actually is.



You might have known a better solution.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I just tested it, they do.



Just tested, they still don't.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2022)

you don't see "follow" under the three dots?


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you don't see "follow" under the three dots?



I don't think we are talking about the same thing ("three dots"). Could you show me a picture of the three dots so that I can know where are they?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2022)

taken from my ps5.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 324566
> taken from my ps5.



Oh, now I get what you were talking about but I no longer recall the games I unfollowed and I deleted then. How can I know which games I unfollowed?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Oh, now I get what you were talking about but I no longer recall the games I unfollowed and I deleted then. How can I know which games I unfollowed?


I don't think you can.  Why not just follow the games you're playing or care about?


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't think you can.  Why not just follow the games you're playing or care about?



Because I find the notifications intrusive.
 Anyway, if one deletes a game after having installed its DLC and reinstalls the game, will he/she have the DLC back or will have to redownload it manually?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Because I find the notifications intrusive.
> Anyway, if one deletes a game after having installed its DLC and reinstalls the game, will he/she have the DLC back or will have to redownload it manually?


I think it redownloads everything.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think it redownloads everything.



In PSP, PS Vita, PS3 and PS4 too?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> In PSP, PS Vita, PS3 and PS4 too?


I don't know.


----------



## xoINARIox (Aug 27, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> How can I know which games I unfollowed?


Dude............. just play games on your console instead of worrying about such unnecessary crap


----------



## xoINARIox (Aug 27, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> In PSP, PS Vita, PS3 and PS4 too?


Should be exactly like that........


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2022)

Every game you install will have you follow it by default if that answers your question.  I always unfollow all of my games, because I hate how the ps menu appears every time you come back from rest mode, and it looks cluttered.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 27, 2022)

xoINARIox said:


> Dude............. just play games on your console instead of worrying about such unnecessary crap



It's not unnecessary for me.



godreborn said:


> Every game you install will have you follow it by default if that answers your question.  I always unfollow all of my games, because I hate how the ps menu appears every time you come back from rest mode, and it looks cluttered.



I know that but I wanted to know how to refollow unfollowed games.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> It's not unnecessary for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that but I wanted to know how to refollow unfollowed games.


That is your only way.  Besides, I'm pretty sure you can get notifications from other games in game, so I wouldn't follow games unless you're absolutely sure that's what you want.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

Is it possible to remove games from the UI without deleting them? I only want them to stay in the library.

Is it possible to prevent the PS4 versions from being downloaded after upgrading to the PS5 ones every time one inserts a PS4 game disc?

How can one know the games he unfollowed so that the user can refollow them? Also, after unfollowing a game, will the user stop getting notifications about recent or soon to be released DLC?

How can one create folders on the UI to add games? One could do it for PSN games in the PS3 and PS4 and for physical games in the PS4.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 27, 2022)

godreborn said:


> That is your only way.  Besides, I'm pretty sure you can get notifications from other games in game, so I wouldn't follow games unless you're absolutely sure that's what you want.



What do you mean by in game? Are you talking about the game cards from another games (or whatever they're called) on the menu that shows up after clicking on the PS button?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2022)

I think they're called hint cards or something, because many of them are trophy related.  some in fact give you guidance in obtaining trophies, but I personally hate the cards.  that's why I unfollowed all games, just wish there was a way to set that as default if you wanted to or to do away with them altogether.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think they're called hint cards or something, because many of them are trophy related.  some in fact give you guidance in obtaining trophies, but I personally hate the cards.  that's why I unfollowed all games, just wish there was a way to set that as default if you wanted to or to do away with them altogether.



Do you know if NPS's work.bin files are official PS Vita files or since they don't have the zeus links they're not and they're like PS3's .rap files?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

yes, they're like a rap file.


----------



## xoINARIox (Aug 29, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Do you know if NPS's work.bin files are official PS Vita files or since they don't have the zeus links they're not and they're like PS3's .rap files?


Yeah it's more or less the same........
When you download using NPS Browser, it automatically under the hood extracts the pkg and replaces work.bin with  a license recreated from zRIF.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yes, they're like a rap file.





xoINARIox said:


> Yeah it's more or less the same........
> When you download using NPS Browser, it automatically under the hood extracts the pkg and replaces work.bin with  a license recreated from zRIF.



So, it doesn't contain any personal data like .rap files? What's zRIF, the rif license I was told about?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

it's like the rif key, it's used for encryption basically.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it's like the rif key, it's used for encryption basically.



Is PS3's rif key actually called zRIF?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

no, it's just the psv.  the ps4 is called rif again.  I don't know why it's called zrif.  you can see the zrif key in those databases of content for nps.  I think the databases are text files.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> no, it's just the psv.  the ps4 is called rif again.  I don't know why it's called zrif.  you can see the zrif key in those databases of content for nps.  I think the databases are text files.



So, PS Vita's .rif files are called zRIF or zRIF are actually codes (like PS3's rif licenses) and not files?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

zrif is a key.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> zrif is a key.



So, there ano no .rif files on the PS Vita?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> So, there ano no .rif files on the PS Vita?


There are.  Zrif is the name of the key.  It's not a file.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> There are.  Zrif is the name of the key.  It's not a file.



Do you know if all PSN PSP games are in .iso or are there .pkg and .pbp ones too?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 30, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Do you know if all PSN PSP games are in .iso or are there .pkg and .pbp ones too?


My guess is that they're iso encrypted as edat.  It wouldn't be a loose iso from psn.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> My guess is that they're iso encrypted as edat.  It wouldn't be a loose iso from psn.



But do all of them come as .pkg?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 30, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Yes



How cna one install .pkg on the PSP and PS Vita?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 30, 2022)

Psp I don't know.  Psv requires a vpk, but I don't know if you can install anything but free stuff.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Psp I don't know.  Psv requires a vpk, but I don't know if you can install anything but free stuff.



I guess one might be able to extract the .pkg content and transfer it to the PSP but I don't know if it will be recognized.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

Is it possible to remove games from the UI without deleting them? I only want them to stay in the library.

Is it possible to prevent the PS4 versions from being downloaded after upgrading to the PS5 ones every time one inserts a PS4 game disc?

How can one know the games he unfollowed so that the user can refollow them? Also, after unfollowing a game, will the user stop getting notifications about recent or soon to be released DLC?

How can one create folders on the UI to add games? One could do it for PSN games in the PS3 and PS4 and for physical games in the PS4.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Aug 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Psp I don't know.  Psv requires a vpk, but I don't know if you can install anything but free stuff.



What about the PSP's .rap files that show up in NPS?


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 9, 2022)

xoINARIox said:


> Should be exactly like that........





godreborn said:


> Psp I don't know.  Psv requires a vpk, but I don't know if you can install anything but free stuff.



Weird, 3D Audio is messing some of my PS4/PS5 games. Does it have to do with my TV? I have to disable it to have normal audio.

Now one can finally create folders in the PS5, but unfortunately only in the library. Well, it's better than nothing.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 9, 2022)

Using (e)ARC HDMI port? or turning the feature on while not using it?


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 9, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> Using (e)ARC HDMI port? or turning the feature on while not using it?



My TV doesn't even have that HDMI port and 3D Audio is turned on by default in the PS5. 

My TV is HDTV and was bought in 2009, if that matters.


----------



## Tomato123 (Sep 9, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Weird, 3D Audio is messing some of my PS4/PS5 games. Does it have to do with my TV? I have to disable it to have normal audio.
> 
> Now one can finally create folders in the PS5, but unfortunately only in the library. Well, it's better than nothing.


Older TVs might not play well with a setting like that. I think it's mainly designed for newer TV speakers as it doesn't play will with sound bars and stuff like that either.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 9, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Older TVs might not play well with a setting like that. I think it's mainly designed for newer TV speakers as it doesn't play will with sound bars and stuff like that either.



So, should I disable it when playing games in this TV or when playing games which have this problem? I didn't have this problem in the PS4.


----------



## Tomato123 (Sep 9, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> So, should I disable it when playing games in this TV or when playing games which have this problem? I didn't have this problem in the PS4.


Just go with whatever sounds good to you. If you think a game sounds good with it on, then leave it on. If a game sounds bad, turn it off.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 9, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Just go with whatever sounds good to you. If you think a game sounds good with it on, then leave it on. If a game sounds bad, turn it off.



It's annoying to do that but it looks like I have no choice with this TV.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 9, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> It's annoying to do that but it looks like I have no choice with this TV.



Either get a better tv or get a bluetooth headset like the steelseries arctic 7p


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 9, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Either get a better tv or get a bluetooth headset like the steelseries arctic 7p



What about Pulse 3D? Anyway, apparently the solution would always be expensive.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 9, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> What about Pulse 3D? Anyway, apparently the solution would always be expensive.



You can get a Pulse 3D if you want, depend more on which one you prefer


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 10, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> You can get a Pulse 3D if you want, depend more on which one you prefer



Which is the better?


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 10, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Which is the better?



It come down to which one you like more out of the two headphone, like price vs like how comfortable it is, battery life etc, you have to look into it, like which one you wants more.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 13, 2022)

weird, I've never had this issue if it's on by default.  my tv is quite ancient (still has vga and component inputs), and my receiver is even older (no hdmi ports, so I'm using an hdmi in to hdmi out and optical out to the receiver.  sound comes out of the tv and receiver.  it sounds really good with surround sound.


----------



## fringle (Sep 13, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Which is the better?


I'd advise against the pulse 3d.  I got each of my kids a set and in both sets the fake leather that goes over the ear foam has come undone after about a year of use.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 13, 2022)

godreborn said:


> weird, I've never had this issue if it's on by default.  my tv is quite ancient (still has vga and component inputs), and my receiver is even older (no hdmi ports, so I'm using an hdmi in to hdmi out and optical out to the receiver.  sound comes out of the tv and receiver.  it sounds really good with surround sound.



According to what I read in other sites, other users also have this problem. What about the touchpad and Home buttons not working at the first try when playing Yakuza 0 in the PS5?



fringle said:


> I'd advise against the pulse 3d.  I got each of my kids a set and in both sets the fake leather that goes over the ear foam has come undone after about a year of use.



According to what I read in other sites, SteelSeries Arctis 7P is the best but it's even more expensive than Pulse3D.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 13, 2022)

no idea.  I don't own that game.  probably a bug of some sort.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 13, 2022)

godreborn said:


> no idea.  I don't own that game.  probably a bug of some sort.



Also, I enabled the setting which automatically stores PS4 games in the external HDD bug I still had to manually transfer it to the external HDF.


----------



## fringle (Sep 14, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> According to what I read in other sites, other users also have this problem. What about the touchpad and Home buttons not working at the first try when playing Yakuza 0 in the PS5?
> 
> 
> 
> According to what I read in other sites, SteelSeries Arctis 7P is the best but it's even more expensive than Pulse3D.


I was looking at those for my Series X but decided on the Razer Kaira Pro instead.  In the long run the SteelSeries probably would have been the better product due to audio compression artifacts that sometimes affect the Kaira Pro's when playing games with heavy bass or lots of noise.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 14, 2022)

fringle said:


> I was looking at those for my Series X but decided on the Razer Kaira Pro instead.  In the long run the SteelSeries probably would have been the better product due to audio compression artifacts that sometimes affect the Kaira Pro's when playing games with heavy bass or lots of noise.



Do you think the official (Pulse 3D) might be one of the worst?


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

Is it possible to remove games from the UI without deleting them? I only want them to stay in the library.

Is it possible to prevent the PS4 versions from being downloaded after upgrading to the PS5 ones every time one inserts a PS4 game disc?

How can one know the games he unfollowed so that the user can refollow them? Also, after unfollowing a game, will the user stop getting notifications about recent or soon to be released DLC?

How can one create folders on the UI to add games? One could do it for PSN games in the PS3 and PS4 and for physical games in the PS4.


----------



## fringle (Sep 14, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Do you think the official (Pulse 3D) might be one of the worst?


I mean they sound decent, it's just the quality control is lacking in their glue department as it seems the heat from wearing them causes the problem.  Maybe if one replaces the ear cushions with 3rd party ones they may be worth it.  But given their price who would want to spend extra on ear cushions when you can get better headphones for the same price.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 14, 2022)

fringle said:


> I mean they sound decent, it's just the quality control is lacking in their glue department as it seems the heat from wearing them causes the problem.  Maybe if one replaces the ear cushions with 3rd party ones they may be worth it.  But given their price who would want to spend extra on ear cushions when you can get better headphones for the same price.



According to what I searched, the alternatives are more expensive.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 14, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> According to what I searched, the alternatives are more expensive.



The steelseries cost more but no ear crushion problem, I used to play Horizon Forbidden West, and Tales of Arise so no problem so far.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 14, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> The steelseries cost more but no ear crushion problem, I used to play Horizon Forbidden West, and Tales of Arise so no problem so far.



I read somewhere Pulse 3D had features other  headsets didn't have.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 14, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> I read somewhere Pulse 3D had features other  headsets didn't have.



We are talking about comfort, so 7P win this if we were comparing 7P vs 3D Pulse.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 14, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> We are talking about comfort, so 7P win this if we were comparing 7P vs 3D Pulse.



What about regarding other factors?


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 14, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> What about regarding other factors?



You decide, I don't have a pulse 3D to tell if it is more comfortable for me, I only have a Arctic 7P and a 9X here. You can google pulse 3d vs arctis 7p and decide from there.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> no idea.  I don't own that game.  probably a bug of some sort.





fringle said:


> I mean they sound decent, it's just the quality control is lacking in their glue department as it seems the heat from wearing them causes the problem.  Maybe if one replaces the ear cushions with 3rd party ones they may be worth it.  But given their price who would want to spend extra on ear cushions when you can get better headphones for the same price.





Hayato213 said:


> You decide, I don't have a pulse 3D to tell if it is more comfortable for me, I only have a Arctic 7P and a 9X here. You can google pulse 3d vs arctis 7p and decide from there.



Do you know if the PS1 compatibility is bigger in the PSP and PS Vita than in the PS2 and PS3? Where can I see a list of compatible PS1 games in the PSP and PS Vita?


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 16, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Do you know if the PS1 compatibility is bigger in the PSP and PS Vita than in the PS2 and PS3? Where can I see a list of compatible PS1 games in the PSP and PS Vita?



The vita should have no problem with PSP and PS1 games.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 16, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> The vita should have no problem with PSP and PS1 games.



PS1 games in ARK-4, Adrenaline or other PS Vita app? Also, is it more compatible than the PS2, PS3 and PSP when playing PS1 games?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 16, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> In ARK-4, Adrenaline or other program? Also, is it more compatible than PS2, PS3 and PSP?


the ps3 is abysmal with psp games, so I'd have to say yes.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 16, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> In ARK-4, Adrenaline or other program? Also, is it more compatible than PS2, PS3 and PSP?



I only tried Adrenaline


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the ps3 is abysmal with psp games, so I'd have to say yes.



I was talking about PS1 games in PS3 (and PS2, PSP and PS Vita), not PSP ones.



Hayato213 said:


> I only tried Adrenaline



And is it more compatible than the PS2, PS3 and PSP when playing PS1 games?

EDIT: IIRC, ARK-4 isn't compatible with PS1 games in the PS Vita.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 16, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> I was talking about PS1 games in PS3 (and PS2, PSP and PS Vita), not PSP ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure, the only PS1 game that I tried on the vita was Xenogears.


----------



## fringle (Sep 18, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Do you know if the PS1 compatibility is bigger in the PSP and PS Vita than in the PS2 and PS3? Where can I see a list of compatible PS1 games in the PSP and PS Vita?


I haven't owned a psp since around 2010 and never personally owned a vita or ever used one so I can't help in this department. On the PS3 though I haven't come across any PS1 game that didn't work for me.  Mind you though, I didn't test the entire library.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 19, 2022)

fringle said:


> I haven't owned a psp since around 2010 and never personally owned a vita or ever used one so I can't help in this department. On the PS3 though I haven't come across any PS1 game that didn't work for me.  Mind you though, I didn't test the entire library.



Aren't PS2 USB ports 1.1? Then why are they black instead of white? I thought USB 1.1 ports were white.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 19, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Aren't PS2 USB ports 1.1? Then why are they black instead of white? I thought USB 1.1 ports were white.



They are USB 1.1, PS2 was in development prior to USB 2.0 being introduced.


----------



## fringle (Sep 19, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Aren't PS2 USB ports 1.1? Then why are they black instead of white? I thought USB 1.1 ports were white.


It's just a color code that most of the industry follows but it's not set in stone that this is what it must be.  Look at the newer xboxes and such.  USB 3.1 but they are also black instead of the blue, that some manufactures use.  It's also possible that the other colors are just introduced when the product or spec is new so people can tell the difference but once that paticular spec becomes mainstream or the industry standard of the time the color really doesn't matter as most if not all devices that follow will use the newer spec.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 19, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> They are USB 1.1, PS2 was in development prior to USB 2.0 being introduced.



Ok, but they're black, not white.



fringle said:


> It's just a color code that most of the industry follows but it's not set in stone that this is what it must be.  Look at the newer xboxes and such.  USB 3.1 but they are also black instead of the blue, that some manufactures use.  It's also possible that the other colors are just introduced when the product or spec is new so people can tell the difference but once that paticular spec becomes mainstream or the industry standard of the time the color really doesn't matter as most if not all devices that follow will use the newer spec.



I have a USB Flash Drive which is red but according to what I searched it's 2.0 and not 3.0. What about the USB4 color?


----------



## xoINARIox (Sep 19, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Ok, but they're black, not white.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a USB Flash Drive which is red but accordimg to what I searched it's 2.0 and not 3.0. What about the USB4 color?


https://ourtechroom.com/tech/guide-usb-port-colors-red-blue-yellow-black-white-orange-teal/ 

The USB port color is one of the general ways of identifying the types of USB but it is *not a standard and recommended method for identifying the USB type*.
USB port color is not reliable or consistent among motherboards. It differs from Motherboard manufacturers and you have to identify them by reading the motherboard manual but in general motherboard manufacturers also follow a similar color pattern to remove confusion among general.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Apr 11, 2022)

Is it possible to remove games from the UI without deleting them? I only want them to stay in the library.

Is it possible to prevent the PS4 versions from being downloaded after upgrading to the PS5 ones every time one inserts a PS4 game disc?

How can one know the games he unfollowed so that the user can refollow them? Also, after unfollowing a game, will the user stop getting notifications about recent or soon to be released DLC?

How can one create folders on the UI to add games? One could do it for PSN games in the PS3 and PS4 and for physical games in the PS4.


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 19, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Ok, but they're black, not white.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a USB Flash Drive which is red but accordimg to what I searched it's 2.0 and not 3.0. What about the USB4 color?



Just color they picked, white USB doesn't look good with a Black PS2.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 19, 2022)

xoINARIox said:


> https://ourtechroom.com/tech/guide-usb-port-colors-red-blue-yellow-black-white-orange-teal/
> 
> The USB port color is one of the general ways of identifying the types of USB but it is *not a standard and recommended method for identifying the USB type*.
> USB port color is not reliable or consistent among motherboards. It differs from Motherboard manufacturers and you have to identify them by reading the motherboard manual but in general motherboard manufacturers also follow a similar color pattern to remove confusion among general.



Not what I read in another site but thanks.


----------



## fringle (Sep 19, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Ok, but they're black, not white.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a USB Flash Drive which is red but accordimg to what I searched it's 2.0 and not 3.0. What about the USB4 color?


It's just a color.  It's not a big deal when one reads the packaging and device specifications of what they are buying so they know what they are getting.  Who knows, maybe it's a trick so manufactures can sell off older tech to unsuspecting customers that don't read the specs before buying.  What ever color USB 4 is, it will be.  Who knows, and does it really matter that much?


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 19, 2022)

fringle said:


> It's just a color.  It's not a big deal when one reads the packaging and device specifications of what they are buying so they know what they are getting.  Who knows, maybe it's a trick so manufactures can sell off older tech to unsuspecting customers that don't read the specs before buying.  What ever color USB 4 is, it will be.  Who knows, and does it really matter that much?



Yes, because how can one know if it's 1.0, 2.0, etc., if there's no info in the USB Flash Drives like in some of mine?


----------



## fringle (Sep 19, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> Yes, because how can one know if it's 1.0, 2.0, etc., if there's no info in the USB Flash Drives like in some of mine?


If the device doesn't list or show the specifications on the packaging you should probably be avoiding the product.  If you've already bought the product and just forget what spec it is, put it in a pc, open device manager and look at it under disk drives.  If it doesn't display the spec in the model number that gets listed there, look it up.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 20, 2022)

fringle said:


> If the device doesn't list or show the specifications on the packaging you should probably be avoiding the product.  If you've already bought the product and just forget what spec it is, put it in a pc, open device manager and look at it under disk drives.  If it doesn't display the spec in the model number that gets listed there, look it up.



It doesn't even list the model number, only mentions USB Mass Storage Device.


----------



## fringle (Sep 20, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> It doesn't even list the model number, only mentions USB Mass Storage Device.


It has a hardware ID.  All devices do.  It most likely in the properties.  If this information is really that important to you why not write it down in a book or something so you don't forget.   Do is a read/write test.  The speed should give you a general idea of what gen usb it is.  If you can't figure it out from that then I don't know.  As a rule going forward you should write it down or just simply remember what the package said.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 21, 2022)

fringle said:


> It has a hardware ID.  All devices do.  It most likely in the properties.  If this information is really that important to you why not write it down in a book or something so you don't forget.   Do is a read/write test.  The speed should give you a general idea of what gen usb it is.  If you can't figure it out from that then I don't know.  As a rule going forward you should write it down or just simply remember what the package said.



I just know the USB Flash Drive I was using to install Windows 11 freezes the PC on boot but I can access its content after signing in to my local Windows 11 user account without it freezing the PC. I don't have this problem with this USB Flash Drive in other PCs and with other USB Flash Drives in this PC. Weird. To make things worse, I have 3 more USB 2.0 Flash Drives like this one but they take a lot longer to write the Windows 11 image than this one.


----------



## fringle (Sep 21, 2022)

Windows_10_User said:


> I just know the USB Flash Drive I was using to install Windows 11 freezes the PC on boot but I can access its content after signing in to my local Windows 11 user account without it freezing the PC. I don't have this problem with this USB Flash Drive in other PCs and with other USB Flash Drives in this PC. Weird. To make things worse, I have 3 more USB 2.0 Flash Drives like this one but they take a lot longer to write the Windows 11 image than this one.


They don't last forever and are limited in the amount of times you can write to them.  If they are cheaper drives chances are that they are reaching that limit and are getting close to the brink of failure.  I have a USB hdd that is pretty old which sometime causes my laptop to boot when it's plugged in.  If I run a chkdsk on the drive this resolves it for a while but since the drive is failing, I know it will eventually reoccur or the drive will die.  Possibly sooner, rather than later.


----------



## Windows_10_User (Sep 21, 2022)

fringle said:


> They don't last forever and are limited in the amount of times you can write to them.  If they are cheaper drives chances are that they are reaching that limit and are getting close to the brink of failure.  I have a USB hdd that is pretty old which sometime causes my laptop to boot when it's plugged in.  If I run a chkdsk on the drive this resolves it for a while but since the drive is failing, I know it will eventually reoccur or the drive will die.  Possibly sooner, rather than later.



Ok, but I barely used this USB Flash Drive and I don't have this issue with it in other PCs.

CHKDSK stated it found no issues in it.

I also don't get it why I have a BSOD every time I install a modded Windows 11 21H2 22000.1 build image created by NTLite in the host even before the OOBE step where one chooses the system language but if I do it in a virtual machine created by Hyper-V, I don't. If I don't integrate updates in the modded Windows 11 image or switch of the internet so that the OOBE doesn't download and install them, I don't have BSODs, so updates are causing them for some reason.

Also, I used this exact configuration (preset) in a Windows 11 22H2 22621.1 build image and I don't have BSODs in the host when installing Windows 11 but what I type doesn't show up in the OOBE step where one chooses the local account name as if the keyboard wasn't working. This time, I have this problem in both the host and in a virtual machine created by Hyper-V. Weird.

EDIT: It looks like the typing problem was caused by removing Tablet PC with NTLite.


----------

